# The Divergent Series: Allegiant Arrives On Digital HD 6/21 and 4K, Blu-ray & DVD 7/12



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Truth Lies Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks to Lionsgate/Summit Entertainment we have clips of the movie to share with you including an in-depth look at the creation and execution of the Bureau’s Bubbleship as well as a clip featuring actress Shailene Woodly and producer Douglas Wick discussing the addition of new cast members!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

No 3D huh? I thought this was released in theaters as 3D. Hmmmm...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

afterlife2 said:


> No 3D huh? I thought this was released in theaters as 3D. Hmmmm...


this one didn't have a 3D release, either in theaters or in home video. "Insurgent" is the only one of the theaters to have that distinction


----------

